

Google plus opens up in 25 mins? - tathagatadg
http://twitter.com/#!/GooglePlusTweet
GooglePlusTweet says
"Sorry for the wait, about a 25 minute delay on #googleplus invites". Is this legit?
======
jcarden
They just put the invite request on a spreadsheet. Go add your name here if
you want to get in. I'm still waiting as well. Let me know if anybody gets in.
Here is the link to the spreadsheet

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en_US&...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=tRzI-
LhRgPwjKYur9Td7XMw&type=view&gid=0&f=true&sortcolid=0&sortasc=true&page=1&rowsperpage=250)

------
salva_xf
some invitation to me please?

